

Ask HN: Dropbox, but not store locally? - jason_slack

Hi All,<p>I have e-mail into Dropbox 3 times and asked and no reply.<p>I have a new MacBook Air, 128gb SSD. I want to use Dropbox, but if I pay for the 100gb or even the 50gb plan, I dont want to keep all files I have on Dropbox local to my machine due to space limitations..<p>1. Is it possible to have files live on Dropbox, but not retain a copy locally on my machines?<p>2. Does anyone have any advice on how to (after a certain time frame unused) to have files move from my MacBook Air to Dropbox and remove from my MacBook air to free up more space?<p>3. What about moving my Outlook or Apple Mail (I am deciding which to use) location to my Dropbox on my local system so I always have a backup, totally current copy of this data in case of system failure, etc?<p>Advice is appreciated.
======
brk
For #3... I run my own servers for email and use IMAP. So, it's easy to sync
multiple devices to the same mailbox, and I always have a copy on the server
(plus whatever is cached on the PC).

I would vastly suggest Mail.app over Outlook on OS X, based on years of
personal experience with both, just FYI.

~~~
jason_slack
@brk..Thanks, I do like Mail.app a lot and it is what I have been using. I do
have some issues sometimes with having 13gb of e-mail over 10 years or so.

~~~
brk
I have 10 years of email too, but I've stripped out most useless/old
attachments to keep it pared down.

